# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Kisai Intoxicated Silicone LED Watch, Tokyoflash Japan, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Tokyoflash Japan

Home page - tokyoflash.com/en/watches/kisai/intoxicated_silicone




> How drunk are you? Kisai Intoxicated features a built-in breathalyzer to tell you! The time and date are shown by bold digits in negative space - easy to read at a glance however intoxicated you are!

----------


## Airicist

Kisai Intoxicated Breathalyzer Watch from Tokyoflash Japan 

 Published on Jun 18, 2013




> The new version shares all the same features as the original design but is housed in a light and comfortable ABS case with silicone strap, available in black or white.
> 
> How drunk are you? Kisai Intoxicated features a built-in breathalyzer to tell you! The time and date are shown by bold digits in negative space - easy to read at a glance however intoxicated you are!
> 
> To test your blood alcohol content (BAC), open the sensor cap and press the alcohol button to start the test. Once the sensor has warmed up, blow for 5 seconds and wait for the watch to give an on screen reading.
> 
> The display on the right of the screen shows 10 different levels of blood alcohol content. A green display showing 0.00‰ means you're sober. A yellow display showing between 0.41 and 0.60‰ means you're buzzing. A red display showing 0.61‰ or above means you're drunk!
> 
> It's easy and fun to use!
> ...

----------

